# Mehrspuraufname mit Cubase



## burnobaby (11. April 2005)

Hi Leute,
Wie schon gesagt, will ich mehrere Spuren (4-6) auf einmal aufnehmen. 1ne für Gitarre und ca 4 für Drums. 
Was für Hardware benötige ich dafür? 
Habe ein Mischpult Yamaha MG 12/4. Aber ich glaub das ist unbrauchbar. Da hab ich ja nur einen Ausgang aber ich möchte bei Cubase jeder Spur ein Mic zuweisen...

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.  

MFG Burno


----------



## changnam (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

 das wichtigste ist eine Mehrkanal Soundkarte. Also eine die mit 8 in und outs. Also z.B die Terratec EWS 88 (alt aber ausreichend und günstig) oder das aktuelle Modell Phase 88, kostet aber fast das dreifache. Schau mal bei thomann.de. Damit sollte Dein Vorhaben gelingen.

 Gruß
 changnam


----------



## Doc F (20. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Ja eine Soundkarte die 8 Analoge Ein- und 8 Ausgänge hat.Oder eine Karte mit Adat Schnittstelle
(Meiner meinung nach besser)Dazu einen Externen ADDA Wandler auch mit  ADAT Schnittstelle.
Und einen Mixer der 8 Direkt ausgänge hat.Ich z.b.Benutzt einen Alesis AI 3 Wandler und eine RME Karte (ST24/96).


----------

